# ارجوكم ساعدوني في برنامج wonderware intouch



## kokowawa71 (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن اي كتب او مراجع لبرنامج التحكم و القياس wonder ware intouch الله يوفقكم انا حامشى من الشغل بسبب قلة خبرتي بهذا البرنامج
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TheTeck (4 أكتوبر 2007)

ضع أي سؤال لك أخي هنا وسنجيب عليه بإذن الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم يمكنك تعلم البرنامج من خلال رابط الشركة المصنعة من خلال الرابط التالي
http://trainweb.wonderware.com/getstartit/index.htm
كما يمكنك تعلم المزيد من برامج الشركة من خلال الرابط التالي
http://us.wonderware.com/NR/exeres/...59B06A,frameless.htm?NRMODE=Published#intouch
والله الموفق :56: 
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## bassimm (23 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

